# Summer Scottish League - Format and details



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

*Format*

 There will be 7 nominated gents opens throughout the season of which your best 4 scores will count to give everyone a chance to participate in 4 events. The opens will give everyone a chance to play some decent course at a fraction of the green fee from the medal tees whilst the courses are at their best (well one would hope).

*Events*

I've spread them throughout the summer months and all on a Sunday to allow everyone to participate in their own medals should they wish. Some events may be popular and over subscribed so if they take your fancy then get in sharp. It will be up to each individual to enter themselves but I would suggest that we agree on a tee slot (within half hour or so) to give a chance to catch up before and after the events. Unfortunately some events will have a handicap limit  of 18 or 24 but not all. There are other good opens available but not all are on a Sunday.

*Event Details*

If interest is good I'll create fresh thread for each open with links to the entry forms etc.

27/05 - Kingussie - Fee Â£12
 17/06 - Deer Park - Fee Â£12
 24/06 - Buchanan Castle - Fee  Â£15
 29/07 - Murrayshall - Fee Â£15
 05/08 - Balbirnie - Fee Â£15
 26/08 - Glenbervie - Fee Â£15
 16/09 - Pitlochry - Fee Â£14

Finally, if every participating player pays a small fee towards a prize fund at each event (even Â£2 or Â£3 each) then I'll get something organised for the outright winner at a meet in early October.

I wouldn't like this to become a debate on how good courses are etc, I've mulled over dates and venues and came up with this, I think it's a good way for people to play regular golf outwith their own clubs. 

Can people please post events they would like to attend to gauge  interest. If interest isnâ€™t forthcoming iâ€™ll knock this on the head  however I will be attending Buchanan Castle & Glenbervie regardless  of what happens here, if the interest is good in the format Iâ€™ll be at  Murrayshall, Balbirnie also  and possibly Deer Park and Pitlochry

Please advise of your interest and willingness to participate.

:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Oi bawbag , get Millport added.


21st July. Forum regular and a well loved trip.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

Forgot about Millport - I was certain I had 8 to post last week.

Millport - July 21st Fee Â£8 - thecraw will organise this one as per previous years.

:thup:


----------



## bigslice (Apr 5, 2012)

must improve from last years last place, surely theres someone out there worse than me


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



*Format*

 There will be 7 nominated gents opens throughout the season of which your best 4 scores will count to give everyone a chance to participate in 4 events. The opens will give *almost *everyone a chance to play some decent course at a fraction of the green fee from the medal tees whilst the courses are at their best (well one would hope).
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!

Joking aside though,  I probably wouldn't have played anyway......


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Fixed that for you!

Joking aside though,  I probably wouldn't have played anyway......  

Click to expand...

Why wouldnt you play?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Why wouldnt you play?
		
Click to expand...

Not eligible for gents opens altho maybe I could butch it up a bit.....

Have struggled to be available for other forum meets due to other commitments so probably wouldn't have had time to attend enough meets for a league. Will hopefully make it to one at some point though. 

Good idea to do it via opens, I'm only pulling your leg!


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not eligible for gents opens altho maybe I could butch it up a bit.....

Have struggled to be available for other forum meets due to other commitments so probably wouldn't have had time to attend enough meets for a league. Will hopefully make it to one at some point though. 

Good idea to do it via opens, I'm only pulling your leg! 

Click to expand...

Forgot about you and Gents opens


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Forgot about you and Gents opens  

Click to expand...

If there's any that don't need a handicap certificate I could try and bluff it..... Do Muirfield have one? In for a penny and all that!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



*Format*

 There will be 7 nominated gents opens throughout the season of which your best 4 scores will count to give everyone a chance to participate in 4 events. The opens will give everyone a chance to play some decent course at a fraction of the green fee from the medal tees whilst the courses are at their best (well one would hope).

*Events*

I've spread them throughout the summer months and all on a Sunday to allow everyone to participate in their own medals should they wish. Some events may be popular and over subscribed so if they take your fancy then get in sharp. It will be up to each individual to enter themselves but I would suggest that we agree on a tee slot (within half hour or so) to give a chance to catch up before and after the events. Unfortunately some events will have a handicap limit  of 18 or 24 but not all. There are other good opens available but not all are on a Sunday.

*Event Details*

If interest is good I'll create fresh thread for each open with links to the entry forms etc.

27/05 - Kingussie - Fee Â£12
 17/06 - Deer Park - Fee Â£12
 24/06 - Buchanan Castle - Fee  Â£15
 29/07 - Murrayshall - Fee Â£15
 05/08 - Balbirnie - Fee Â£15
 26/08 - Glenbervie - Fee Â£15
 16/09 - Pitlochry - Fee Â£14

Finally, if every participating player pays a small fee towards a prize fund at each event (even Â£2 or Â£3 each) then I'll get something organised for the outright winner at a meet in early October.

I wouldn't like this to become a debate on how good courses are etc, I've mulled over dates and venues and came up with this, I think it's a good way for people to play regular golf outwith their own clubs. 

Can people please post events they would like to attend to gauge  interest. If interest isnâ€™t forthcoming iâ€™ll knock this on the head  however I will be attending Buchanan Castle & Glenbervie regardless  of what happens here, if the interest is good in the format Iâ€™ll be at  Murrayshall, Balbirnie also  and possibly Deer Park and Pitlochry

Please advise of your interest and willingness to participate.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I might do Kingussie and Pitlochry just need to check if any clashes with opens i've already entered


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 5, 2012)

Working on trying to get a decent deal at my place if anyones interested, we could have at the end of the season after Crail if you wanted, course would still be in good knick, just a thought.


----------



## Hendo007 (Apr 5, 2012)

Val, 

I'm into this, will check my shifts out over the next few days and see what ones I can fit in.


----------



## Val (Apr 6, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Working on trying to get a decent deal at my place if anyones interested, we could have at the end of the season after Crail if you wanted, course would still be in good knick, just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

You know I'm into this buddy.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 6, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Working on trying to get a decent deal at my place if anyones interested, we could have at the end of the season after Crail if you wanted, course would still be in good knick, just a thought.
		
Click to expand...


You know who won't travel!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			:thup:

You know I'm into this buddy.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate more than welcome anytime.



thecraw said:



			You know who won't travel!
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, but there loss not mine, we'll need to get a game sorted mate.


----------



## Val (Apr 6, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			No probs mate more than welcome anytime.



I know mate, but there loss not mine, we'll need to get a game sorted mate.
		
Click to expand...

Is that us with a 3 ball so far?


----------



## Iaing (Apr 6, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Working on trying to get a decent deal at my place if anyones interested, we could have at the end of the season after Crail if you wanted, course would still be in good knick, just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to get a game at Scotscraig Steve.


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Is that us with a 3 ball so far?
		
Click to expand...

Count me in if there is a slot:cheers:


----------



## golfcitydweller (Apr 10, 2012)

i would like to play  ...can`t make the 1st meet tho but can make the rest


----------



## thecraw (Apr 13, 2012)

Who's game for Kingussie?


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2012)

Only one I cant play as im not in the country


----------



## seochris (Apr 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



*Format*

There will be 7 nominated gents opens throughout the season of which your best 4 scores will count to give everyone a chance to participate in 4 events. The opens will give everyone a chance to play some decent course at a fraction of the green fee from the medal tees whilst the courses are at their best (well one would hope).

*Events*

I've spread them throughout the summer months and all on a Sunday to allow everyone to participate in their own medals should they wish. Some events may be popular and over subscribed so if they take your fancy then get in sharp. It will be up to each individual to enter themselves but I would suggest that we agree on a tee slot (within half hour or so) to give a chance to catch up before and after the events. Unfortunately some events will have a handicap limit of 18 or 24 but not all. There are other good opens available but not all are on a Sunday.

*Event Details*

If interest is good I'll create fresh thread for each open with links to the entry forms etc.

27/05 - Kingussie - Fee Â£12
17/06 - Deer Park - Fee Â£12
24/06 - Buchanan Castle - Fee Â£15
29/07 - Murrayshall - Fee Â£15
05/08 - Balbirnie - Fee Â£15
26/08 - Glenbervie - Fee Â£15
16/09 - Pitlochry - Fee Â£14

Finally, if every participating player pays a small fee towards a prize fund at each event (even Â£2 or Â£3 each) then I'll get something organised for the outright winner at a meet in early October.

I wouldn't like this to become a debate on how good courses are etc, I've mulled over dates and venues and came up with this, I think it's a good way for people to play regular golf outwith their own clubs. 

Can people please post events they would like to attend to gauge interest. If interest isnâ€™t forthcoming iâ€™ll knock this on the head however I will be attending Buchanan Castle & Glenbervie regardless of what happens here, if the interest is good in the format Iâ€™ll be at Murrayshall, Balbirnie also and possibly Deer Park and Pitlochry

Please advise of your interest and willingness to participate.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are newcomers welcome?  I think I could do Kingussie if that fit with you guys!  Would really have to see about the rest!


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2012)

Everyone is welcome


----------



## golfcitydweller (Apr 14, 2012)

played it before craw - wouldn`t rush back ..pitlochry `s nice ...take an oxygen mask ..very hilly ,1st   6 holes - lovely views


----------



## thecraw (Apr 14, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			played it before craw - wouldn`t rush back ..pitlochry `s nice ...take an oxygen mask ..very hilly ,1st   6 holes - lovely views
		
Click to expand...

Everything with you is crap. Probably cos your spoiled!

I loved Kingussie, thought it was a beautiful little track, some good holes, especially the par 3's.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Apr 15, 2012)

yes i agree - i am  spoiled ...but kingussie`s still poor ....so sod off..


----------



## thecraw (Apr 15, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			yes i agree - i am  spoiled ...but kingussie`s still poor ....so sod off..
		
Click to expand...


Yes, whatever.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Apr 15, 2012)

c`om  craw u can du better than that...`whatever`...ur always geen` me stick on here !


----------



## thecraw (Apr 15, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			c`om  craw u can du better than that...`whatever`...ur always geen` me stick on here !
		
Click to expand...


Whatever is whatever your entitled to your opinion.

Kingussie is a decent track IN MY OPINION. It will operate with 3 maybe 4 greenkeepers. It will have a budget about 1/100th of St Andrews, it will probably have about 35 greens staff less than St Andrews. It will have an income of about 1% of what St Andrews will generate.


Everything has a place and everything has to be taken into consideration. All that I'm saying.


----------

